# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Загадочный портрет

## Irina

"Мир делится на материальный и загадочный. О материальном мире мы уже немного знаем, о загадочном - ничего. Почему что-то приносит неудачу, а что-то другое - счастье? В чем состоит сила амулетов и талисманов? Почему в одном доме люди болеют, умирают молодыми при таинственных обстоятельствах, а в другом доме жителям везёт, они здоровы и радостны, им сопутствует удача, выигрыш в лотерею?



Портрет, который приносит счастье





Силы, которые мы не понимаем, мы именуем сверх природными. Они известны с тех пор как существует человечество. Репродукция портрета, которую мы дарим вам сегодня, имеет свою необычную историю. После того, как этот портрет опубликовали в американском еженедельнике, в редакцию хлынула волна писем. Первая - полная возмущения: "Что это за обман? Вы что, нас считаете дураками? " Вторая волна корреспонденции, заполонившая редакцию через шесть недель, продолжается до сего дня - люди горячо благодарят за подарок, признаются, что многое в их жизни изменилось к лучшему, с тех пор , как они поместили репродукцию портрета у себя дома. Неожиданно поправилась, улучшилась материальная ситуация. Кто-то получил желаемое известие, продвинулся по службе. Кто-то полюбил...

Проверьте, убедитесь сами..


Этот портрет не является особым произведением искусства. Он относится к 19 веку, на нём изображена цыганская девушка с проницательным взглядом больших чёрных очей. У него только одно необыкновенное свойство: приносит счастье.

Семья Карбоне из Чикаго уже на протяжении трёх поколений владеет этим портретом. Семейная традиция связывает с ним все жизненные успехи. И вот факт: каждый из членов семьи Карбоне после общения с портретом достигает успехов - побеждает, выигрывает, достигает того, чего желал.

- Это относится не только к нашему роду, - говорит 81 - летний Марио Карбоне. Мы дарили друзьям репродукцию этого изображения и эффекты были поразительными. Неизлечимые больные вдруг становились здоровыми, бедные достигали успеха, домашний ад превращался в рай.

Отец Марио, Луиджи Карбоне, купил этот портрет в 1897 году в Италии, в подарок жене. Вскоре после этого их судьба круто изменилась - Луиджи неожиданно достиг успеха в торговой сделке, которая принесла потери другим, супружеская жизнь, до этого не очень удачная, вдруг поправилась к лучшему, г-жа Карбоне, страдавшая бесплодием, забеременела, на удивление врачам и родила близнецов.

Связь жизненного успеха с портретом цыганки была обнаружена случайно. Во время ремонта дома полотно перенесли в сарай и вдруг семью стали преследовать неудачи - дети заболели, в доме вспыхнул пожар, бизнес принёс непредвиденные потери.

- Отец был сломлен, - вспоминает Марио Карбоне. - И вот он, внезапно озарённый, помчался в сарай, отыскал портрет и повесил на прежнее место. Неудачи как рукой сняло!

Когда Марио в 1938 году должен был эмигрировать в Америку, отец заказал копию портрета и подарил её сыну.

С тех пор не было не одного дня, чтобы мне не сопутствовал успех, - говорит Марио. - Благословляю свою судьбу.

Вслед за американским еженедельником и другие издания напечатали портрет красивой цыганки. Без гарантии и обещаний. И читатели вновь подтвердили силу этого удивительного портрета.

И все издательства, которые напечатали этот портрет, стали одними из самых удачных в Америки, да и во всем свете газетами, например одна из таких газет называлась Daily News , теперь это огромнейшая, богатейшая корпорация известная в наши дни.

----------


## vova230

Когда разбагатею расскажу.

----------


## Sanych

А чего расскажешь то?

----------


## vova230

Расскажу помог портрет или нет. А может и не получится разбогатеть.
Вот счас сяду и распечатаю.

----------


## Sanych

Ну что, помогло кому????

----------


## Настя

А о каком портрете речь идёт, вообще? Я никакого изображения не вижу... Или, может, эта репродукция помогает только тем, кто её видит?

----------


## Sanych

Я вижу в первом сообщении портрет.

----------


## Настя

Странно.... Я не вижу. Честно-честно, не вижу! Действительно, загадочный портрет!  Дайте ссылку на другой источник, что ли - интересно же, что это за изображение - которое все видят, кроме меня

----------


## гость

http://img.proarena.net/images/1273611245.jpg

----------


## Настя

Ну, вот... Появилась ещё какая-то ссылка - но она не загружается  Может, у меня с компьютером что-то не так? Как говорится, час от часу не легче.

----------


## гость

А др. картинки грузятся? Попробуйте др. броузер (в XP есть встроенный IE; на Mail.ru  
Chrome v16 (20 МБ), там сразу увидите). А, вообще, интересная ситуация... )))))))

----------


## Sanych

А через другой браузер попробуй

----------


## Carlen

Все же не совсем понятно, портрет приносит счастье или деньги, славу и успех в делах. У нас так все перемешалось и прочно засело в мозгах, что часто мы не различаем эти понятия. И еще, любой амулет начинает действовать при определенных обстоятельствах и для определенных лиц. но не как не для всех людей одновременно, так сказать манны не хватит...

----------

